# Has anyone ever used Magical Getaway



## Disneydonnam

My friend just called to tell me she got a great deal on Disney passes.  She used Magical Getaway.  She purchased 2 1 day one park passes for $71 and got 2 free.  I told her I have never heard of them and if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.  Was just wondering if anyone has used or heard of them.
Thanks


----------



## Disneydonnam

sorry posted in wrong spot


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Disneydonnam said:


> My friend just called to tell me she got a great deal on Disney passes.  She used Magical Getaway.  She purchased 2 1 day one park passes for $71 and got 2 free.  I told her I have never heard of them and if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.  Was just wondering if anyone has used or heard of them.
> Thanks



We have used them not for park tickets but for a hotel room. We are staying at the WDW Resort but arrive a day earlier than our check in and have our pet... so we got a pet friendly hotel room for 32.77... it was pretty easy.... if she got a hotel room with them too then she has to pay $10 a person to ride their transportation from the hotel to the parks.

I did alot of research on all things Disney and the best rate for hotel and tickets is the waltdisneyworld.com website but for tickets only you can find tons of deals but be sure to read all th FINE print.

One of my friends purchased tickets for Universal which said for 2 parks 2 day and when she got threre her tickets were only good for June and July however it was april .

and it was in extremely little print at the bottom


----------



## bonniekatie

My husband was contacted by magical getaways that he had won a 4day-3nite cruise for 4.  They have called us twice but won't give us any paper confirmation or information unless we pay several hundred $ down by giving them our credit card number.


----------



## PLH

Magical Getaway or Magical Getaways?

Magical Getaways is a SCAM!  I NEVER received the package or my refund.  They stole $149 from me, and lied to my credit card company. Matt Milner is a con artist. Matt's telephone number is in Fort Lauderdale but the website he sent me to had a Tennessee address.. I went to the address listed to find it was a mail drop "suite number". BEWARE!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Reading the not-so-fine print says that the buy one get one free is for one day tickets only and that you must have a minimum of a two-night stay at their hotel.  And also the offer has an expiration date of May 31, 2011, which is almost six months ago.  And it is Westgate and going further into their site says it is related to a timeshare sale.

*All are hereby warned.*


----------



## rznhal

PLH said:


> Magical Getaway or Magical Getaways?
> 
> Magical Getaways is a SCAM!  I NEVER received the package or my refund.  They stole $149 from me, and lied to my credit card company. Matt Milner is a con artist. Matt's telephone number is in Fort Lauderdale but the website he sent me to had a Tennessee address.. I went to the address listed to find it was a mail drop "suite number". BEWARE!



Sorry to hear that....don't know why people have to be scammers......


----------

